# NGD: Used Larivee L-9 w/ Fishman pickups.



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

So today I finally picked up a Larivee that I've had my eye on for a little while! It plays and sounds fantastic, so warm and harmonic. 

I came equipped with a Fishman Matrix Infinity system, meaning no massive hole on the side of the guitar.

Sound: This guitar sounds great. It's on the warmer side, so fans of that bright Taylor sound might not be incredibly excited, but it's perfect for me. It does have that 'evenness' that people talk about when it comes to Larivee guitars - it's neither bright, nor particularly bassy, but has a cool balance that makes it so fun to play for me.

Action/Playability: Not sure what's been done to it, but the set up is great - easy to play, with no buzz unless I smash on the strings. The neck on this thing is great as well! I had played a larivee with what felt like a baseball bat for a neck, but this guitar doesn't suffer from that problem whatsoever. It really fits my hands quite nicely.

Fit & Finish: This guitar is downright beautiful - maple binding on the body, subtle inlays, gorgeous wood, good rosette, and great finish.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new guitar - looks great. I bought an OM-05 a couple of years ago and I still really like it. Even though mine was brand new the setup was perfect. They seem to do a great job of setup straight from the factory.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I had played a bunch of Martins, Gibsons and Taylors in the same price range, and none of them played nearly as well. The tone was subjective of course, but this guitar worked well for me.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats. I've played many acoustics with 3X the price tag of my D-o3fm, and I would take it over any of them for pure tone. I'm leaning towards a L model as my next acoustic.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the L size. I tried to find a smaller bodied guitar and they all sounded too thin to me. I absolutely love my mahogany D series though.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I have l09 cutaway and its awesome!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice guitar. Congratulations. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The Larry's are extremely well made. The maple binding is always done superbly. I own a Larry PV-09E in sunburst with maple binding. The tone (for a smallish guitar) is to die for. I haven't played one that I didn't like or couldn't bond with. Yes, they are that good and you may have just purchased a "forever" guitar for yourself. She's a beauty. Congratulations.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

After playing until I'm sore, I'm still just as happy. Not too happy with the D'addario light strings to be honest, but that's an easy fix! 

@BeachBob I actually really like the L size, because I've never really been known to dig too hard into my guitars, and wouldn't really overdrive the top. This guitar isn't really lacking for bottom either. I think you should try the L size, because I've always been attracted to the OM's visually but could never bond with that size of guitar for the same reason. 

It's got that nice character of a smaller size in the mid-range but a bit wider response like a D.

I'm super happy! Hopefully it's not just a honeymoon!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice axe! Congrats!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A big congrats!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats a beaut! I have a Larry D-03 and I love it the same as the day i bought it. Try DR strings...i forget the actual name but they are the blue package....beautiful tone lots of life


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Update:

Put new strings on, D'Addario EJ16 phosphor bronze lights and I feel like I've lost all the bass response and headroom. 

Anyone have a favourite string? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a friend who changed the strings on his Larrivee and hated the change - he went back to the factory string, which, at the time, were Elixers... I think.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

the-patient said:


> Update:
> 
> Put new strings on, D'Addario EJ16 phosphor bronze lights and I feel like I've lost all the bass response and headroom.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the OP on the new guitar. I have a new L03R and I haven't changed the strings yet. I won a contest at D'Addario and have an assortment of their strings so I am going to be putting on a set of Silk and Steel. I am actually looking forward to these. I have used D'Addario EJ16's almost exclusively and they would be my favourites.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Funny how that goes! That's the beauty of music and guitar though! We all have our tones!

I'm glad you like the EJ16s but they didn't work for me.

I think it was mostly the gauge. I'm a heavy strings guy.

Anyway, I threw some elixir 80/20 Bronze nanoweb mediums on it and it's back to being exactly what I want! Nice and rich without being too bassy.

Love it!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have owned several Larrivee (L10, OM, 000, L03, Classical, L10 40th....) and always found the L body needed the mediums to help drive the top. The L body is a great design that is versatile and records like a dream.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats on your Larrivee. I own many guitars and recently picked up a Larrivee L-03. Once you play one of these Larrivee's all other guitars seem to have no tone. I put new Elixer Nanoweb strings on mine and love the sound. I would agree this is a keeper for me anyways.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful guitar! I have only one acoustic 6-string in my collection and it's a Larrivee Forum 12-fret. Beautiful guitar and yes, I tried Martins, Taylors, etc etc and Larrivee was the winner. Consistent tone and playability as well as superb craftmanship. I like Elixer strings on mine as well, just seem to be perfectly balanced with the guitar.


----------

